# Self Build Garage



## squatter (Jul 18, 2006)

Ive bought a house, and it doesnt have a garage so id like to build one. Ive been to see two pre fab aluminium garage places and one was VERY expensive and wanted to charge almost AU$2000 to erect it!

Im just wondering if anyone can help out with some links to garage plans of about 6mx4m (20"x13") with a building material list so i can get some quotes of how much it will cost to do myself v buying a pre fab one.

Im thinking just a wooden frame with a blue board outer will be fine.

thanks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 31, 2006)

Most big box stores have Garage Packages.


----------



## Jimi Gibbs (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's one that's 16 x 22 with a link to pdf plans:

http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentServlet?assetId=1030&langId=-1

Here's another one for a 24 x 24 that they will email you the full plan in pdf:

http://www.cadnw.com/free.htm

Hope this helps ....


----------

